# creepy child vocals



## le comte (Mar 24, 2011)

hey guys how r u this is my FIRST thread    
so i ' ve been looking for a loooooong time for some creepy child laughs and vocals ... also some creepy child singing like in JUMP ROPE from nightmare on elmstreet .. 
or also some children HUMMING or sayin LALALALA so plzzzzzzzzzzzzzz HELP ME 
PLZZZZZ 
thx much love from me


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Try some different searches (search button is on the upper right bar) to see what pops up. I found these:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/72554-nursery-rhyme.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/88497-haunted-childrens-room.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/83677-creepy-children-voices.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/81764-looking-scary-sounds-kids-singing.html


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello & welcome to _The Family_......of course you know you can _never_ leave.....LoL 

Check your Pm's, I'll send ya a link to my Creepy/haunted childrens SFX, have fun & don't play them in a dark room alone......


----------



## Rmplemintz (Oct 8, 2012)

I would love the link also.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Rmplemintz said:


> I would love the link also.


Hello & welcome, just got in, give me a few & I will send ya some files !


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2012)

Me too please. Or just post it here.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

fingers said:


> Me too please. Or just post it here.


Pm me your email addy & I'll send ya some tomorrow !


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

I've got the Freddy rhyme from "Nightmare" if you'd like it....


----------

